# Day to day life



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Finding Balance *

Hello friends! Yesterday was relaxing and productive. Turns out that only the Brendan and Tom went with me to Coco Key's indoor water park and we had a good time. Hunter had to reapply to college so he stayed home. I forgot how tuff water slides are on ones back, mine is very tender this morning after only three trips down the slides. We had a really good time and it could have only been better if Hunter could have come along. Maybe next time he is home.
I was able to accomplish a few things in the shop before we left yesterday; like waxing all of the equipment and lubing the table saw. During the fishing pole cabinet build I discovered that my panel sled was out of square on the left side by an 1/8 of an inch, not good. So, before dinner I was able to square it up and wax the bottom. After dinner I went to build a frame for our house numbers and half way through squaring one side of a piece of quarter sawn white oak on the jointer the board stopped moving over the blades. I stopped what I was doing and turned off the machine too found out that the throat plate on my 8" Steel City jointer was lower than the out feed table. Prior to my last build I had shimmed it with cardboard because the leveling feet are not long enough and it has worn down due to the downward pressure put on it while feeding wood through. I started making plastic shims when my wife got home from work at 8 pm and so I decided that I had done enough for the day. You can see what is waiting for me in the shop this morning. 
Tom's cousin is spending the day with us so he will be entertained while I'm in the shop. Later today the three of us will go to watch Tin Tin at the movie theater. One of my favorite cartoon charters from my youth, it will be as much for me as for them. 
Thursday means that it's date night for my wife and me. We started this after we first got married as a way for us to get alone time every week and for Tom to visit his grandparents. It usually entails us going to dinner somewhere, then going to Starbucks and talking over a cup of coffee. I would encourage everyone to find time to spend alone with your loved ones. It really makes a difference in your life. 
That's about it for today, thanks for joining me remember to try and take some time for you.


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Fast pace day*

Early start on the road for us today and Tom didn't mind because I took him to McDonalds for breakfast. We did our weekly grocery shopping afterward as well as picking up supplies for the Vet clinic. It really went fast and we were home before 1030. I paid bills and balanced the check book before going to the shop to finish a frame that goes around the outside of a house address sign made of terra cota that my wife and I bought two Christmas ago. I will install it tomorrow morning and then add pictures to the site. 
Marianne, Tom and I met our best friends Sam and Rick for dinner tonight and exchanged gifts. I know that it's a little late but Sam's sister and nephew were in from Florida for Christmas and they left today. Part of our meeting was to help cheer her up and I think that we succeeded because we met at 5:30 and didn't leave until 8:00. 
The clinic is open the last Saturday of months that have five weeks in them or on the first Saturday of the months that only have four. So, tomorrow Marianne will be at work until noon. I really hate these weekends because she is always wore out and it seems like we don't get any time together. I usually try and stay out of the shop during the weekends however; tomorrow I will take the extra time to attempt to build one of the Wood Whisper's calendar holders. 
I hope that you found this to be short and sweet tonight. I am going to have to come up with a schedule for blog writing. Any suggestions for how often to write?


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Twin size bed Arts and Crafts style*

Four days off from blogging and I'm back with a new project underway, Tom's back to school, and ones returning to the nest. 
I want to close out my shop maintenance week by telling you that I accomplished just about everything I set out to do. The shop is clean and organized, blades are sharp, things that should be square are and my mind is rested. I must say that it's something that everyone who works in a shop should try and do at least once a quarter. 
My last posting I was asking for advice on how often to post entries in my Blog. I didn't receive any help from anyone and I still don't have a got idea of how often to post. So, for right now I am going to play it by ear and do it around my schedule. 
As mentioned I started a new project on Saturday a twin size bed Arts and Crafts style from Wood Magazine's book published by Sterling press "Arts and Crafts Furniture". Like most wood workers I am no different and I am not following the provided plans exactly. I have made to MAJOR changes that actually make the design mine. First is the change I made to the legs; I am making quadralinear legs like those used historically by Gustav Stickley's brother Leopold Stickley. There is a modern difference to them and that is the use of a router bit that I purchased at Eagle America. The second change that I made is to the bed length. The plans call for 76" the size of a standard twin size bed and I bumped it out to 80". My wife and I don't grow little boys the oldest three are 5'11 - 6'3" and banking on the baby following the in their footsteps I added the four inches that colleges use on dorm bed. 
I have to step away from the shop for the rest of the week so that I can modify one of our bed rooms so that my nineteen year old can move back home. He has decided he doesn't want to return to college in Washington D.C. on the 16th of January. I need to sound proof, do some drywall, and pluming to make it livable for all of us. 
Thanks for joining me and until next time;


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*I'm missing the shop*

I'm one week into the unscheduled remodel of the laundry room and spare bed room that is located in the basement. It is going very well because I have taken it slowly, not rushed and taken time off. I advocate spending as much time as possible in the shop and I have not been in mine for a week now. I figured that remodeling was close to woodwork so to keep from burning out I should stay away from the shop. So after a week of not being in there I can hear it calling me. I will be glad when the last coat of mud has been sanded and I put the paint brush in my sons hand to do the painting. That's when I can once again do what I suggest that you do at the end of every blog entry. Until then!


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Snow Day*

Bill Cosby made fun of his dad "he had to walk to school uphill both ways in four feet of snow with no shoes and he was thankful for it". I kind of feel that way this morning. We have an inch of snow on the ground and every school in the Muskingum Valley is closed. I really did walk to school every day in middle school and my freshman year in high school but it was in my back yard for god sake. I do remember more than one day walking in knee deep snow and my pants being wet when I got there. I do think that the temperature and wind chill played a big part in the districts decision this morning to cancel school its 16 degrees out and blowing really bad. So, Tom is hanging out at home with me today and I will be hanging dry wall in the laundry room. Looking forward to finishing up today with this phase of the remodel. Cheers!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Snow Day*
> 
> Bill Cosby made fun of his dad "he had to walk to school uphill both ways in four feet of snow with no shoes and he was thankful for it". I kind of feel that way this morning. We have an inch of snow on the ground and every school in the Muskingum Valley is closed. I really did walk to school every day in middle school and my freshman year in high school but it was in my back yard for god sake. I do remember more than one day walking in knee deep snow and my pants being wet when I got there. I do think that the temperature and wind chill played a big part in the districts decision this morning to cancel school its 16 degrees out and blowing really bad. So, Tom is hanging out at home with me today and I will be hanging dry wall in the laundry room. Looking forward to finishing up today with this phase of the remodel. Cheers!


A hardluck story every child needs to hear
We have all been there said that, EXCEPT in summer months we walked barefoot, over crushed glass, uphill both ways ! Good luck with the drywall.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Snow Day*
> 
> Bill Cosby made fun of his dad "he had to walk to school uphill both ways in four feet of snow with no shoes and he was thankful for it". I kind of feel that way this morning. We have an inch of snow on the ground and every school in the Muskingum Valley is closed. I really did walk to school every day in middle school and my freshman year in high school but it was in my back yard for god sake. I do remember more than one day walking in knee deep snow and my pants being wet when I got there. I do think that the temperature and wind chill played a big part in the districts decision this morning to cancel school its 16 degrees out and blowing really bad. So, Tom is hanging out at home with me today and I will be hanging dry wall in the laundry room. Looking forward to finishing up today with this phase of the remodel. Cheers!


Look at the bright side, at least it wasn't Lions, Tigers and Bears. 

c


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Snow Day*
> 
> Bill Cosby made fun of his dad "he had to walk to school uphill both ways in four feet of snow with no shoes and he was thankful for it". I kind of feel that way this morning. We have an inch of snow on the ground and every school in the Muskingum Valley is closed. I really did walk to school every day in middle school and my freshman year in high school but it was in my back yard for god sake. I do remember more than one day walking in knee deep snow and my pants being wet when I got there. I do think that the temperature and wind chill played a big part in the districts decision this morning to cancel school its 16 degrees out and blowing really bad. So, Tom is hanging out at home with me today and I will be hanging dry wall in the laundry room. Looking forward to finishing up today with this phase of the remodel. Cheers!


Your right chuncky we've already done that once this year and that didn't end up too well for the owner or the animals.


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*A few of my favorite things*

You have to love Julie Andrews perfect voice and her role in Sound of Music. Of the many great songs she sings in the movie classic "My favorite things" has to be the one I like the most. I mention this because the fact that old man winter threw a wrench into my gear box yesterday. First closing school and then blowing the shingles off my porch roof. It was tuff and dangerous on the roof in that wind but, I did get a band aid in place to hold till the weather breaks. I didn't finish dry walling as I had hoped too o-well, that's the way it goes sometimes. So I am going to do a few of my favorite things today to make me feel not so bad. My wife and I along with our best friends are going out to lunch at the Cheese Cake Factory then going to the greatest stores ever, Barnes and Noble. It's not one of those little Barnes and Noble it's one of the two story spend all day stores. Friends, food and books can make most bad things disappear. At least for the afternoon! The dry wall, it will be there tomorrow and I will get back on it then. 
What do you do when things don't go as planned?


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Move in day*

After 12" of sound proofing, sheet rock, three coats of mud and two coats of paint the room is ready for move in today. I still have to mud, paint, complete a laundry station and mud room bench with cubbies this week. Those things are a little closer to wood working than drywall will ever be and after three weeks my shop is calling me back. 
I am going to clean the shop today there is a layer of dust that has settled on everything in my absence and I need to put away the tools that migrated to the job site and are now sitting on my table saw. I always lay all of the tools that I have used during a remodel on my table saw and go back the next day to put them away. It may be a good idea because I can inspect the tools for damage from being dropped or rust if they were out doors and then clean them before putting them away. I keep specialty tools for dry walling, plumbing, electrical and tiling in plastic totes then store them in the attic. I don't know if I'm right wrong or indifferent for doing it this way but, it's the way I do it. 
While I've been away from the shop a few items that I ordered have come in and need installed. Recently stuff I've ordered has to do with help cutting down on dust. The first is a dust collection system for my router table that attaches to the main dust collector and seconds a dust collection system for my Porter-Cable random orbital sander. I also received my new wide belt stationary sander the week that I started dry walling in the basement and need to tie it into the main dust collector. Like most of you without a dedicated area to finish pieces I am forced to take every precaution that I can think of to keep dust at a minimum. What a nightmare dust can be! I'm sure that I will be installing a hanging air filter within the next few months. I just know if I want to build one myself or purchase it. 
Tom's bed has been ruffed out and I would like to start building the legs on it in a week at the latest. I am using a 45 degree lock miter bit to create legs that show quarter sawn detail on all four sides. This will be my first time using the bit and I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Move in day*
> 
> After 12" of sound proofing, sheet rock, three coats of mud and two coats of paint the room is ready for move in today. I still have to mud, paint, complete a laundry station and mud room bench with cubbies this week. Those things are a little closer to wood working than drywall will ever be and after three weeks my shop is calling me back.
> I am going to clean the shop today there is a layer of dust that has settled on everything in my absence and I need to put away the tools that migrated to the job site and are now sitting on my table saw. I always lay all of the tools that I have used during a remodel on my table saw and go back the next day to put them away. It may be a good idea because I can inspect the tools for damage from being dropped or rust if they were out doors and then clean them before putting them away. I keep specialty tools for dry walling, plumbing, electrical and tiling in plastic totes then store them in the attic. I don't know if I'm right wrong or indifferent for doing it this way but, it's the way I do it.
> ...


I've never liked drywalling, like you I'd rather be in the shop


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Satisfied*

I'm sorry that I have fallen behind on my writing while I catch up on my unfinished projects. I am now a month into this thing and just about 75% finished.

Progress List 
x Dry wall basement ceiling
x Paint kitchen/dining room
x Paint basement
x Build basement entry stairs 
x Paint bathroom
x Paint master bedroom
x Paint living room
Paint office
Hang new bedroom door
Hang new bathroom door
Stain and finish oak trim Paint trim 
Install trim

I am satisfied with my progress even if building stairs, painting, drywall and trim are in no way as gratifying as building furniture can be. 
In about a weeks' time I will have all of this work finished and will start a new project that has to be completed before I finish Tommy's bed and that is the office. When Marianne and I married in May of 2009 we had three bed rooms to house us and three boys. We took the master bed room and the two teen agers took the remaining rooms. That left the baby (at that time five, now eight) with nowhere to sleep, so the obvious choice was for the office to become his bedroom. Now that he has a real bed room I get back my office. Well kind of, I have to share it with my wife and a tread mill but that's okay. My plan is to build a desk, drawers and book case along with an area for Marianne to house sick animals that have to spend the night with us. In the past they would go in the bathroom in a box and the door shut. In the morning you didn't know what type of liquids or solids that you were going to find on the floor. I have some great ideas for this build but I would like to run them past my friends here at LJ's to see if they pass the common sense test and improvements that some of you may like to share. 
This spring we are building a new General Practice Animal Clinic to replace the one my wife currently owns that is about sixty years old. I am going to build the reception desk, cabinets and exam room tables there so the table I build at home will serve a proto type for the exam tables at the new clinic. I hope that someone at LJ's will have already have built animal examination tables and be able to give me some pointers. We have pictures of tables that other veterinarians use in their clinics to serve as examples but nothing beats the advice of someone who has done it. 
Last thing is that I started following a very good blog this week by LJ's very own COOPMAN about his journey at the North Bennet Street School. I would like to encourage you to subscribe to this blog as it is very informative and well written. He has migrated this week to a blog site that allows him to update from his iPhone during the one hour bus ride that his has on the way home at night. The link to that site is http://eatnbss.wordpress.com/
Thanks for taking the time to read this entry and I can't wait to hear your ideas.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Satisfied*
> 
> I'm sorry that I have fallen behind on my writing while I catch up on my unfinished projects. I am now a month into this thing and just about 75% finished.
> 
> ...


Todd, Sounds like you have been pretty busy. I do not envy you having to drywall. I actually have a basement bathroom that I need to work on this year and have to do the drywall. I am horrible at mudding. 
Unfortunately I have no experience in building the exam tables; sounds like a pretty cool project though, look forward to seeing what you come up with.

CtL


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Back in the shop*

After about two months I have now finished with my work in the house, painting walls, installing trim, so on and so forth. It has been very gratifying to get all of these projects completed, the house looks really good now and most importantly my wife loves it. Here are a few of the projects;





































When I was last working in the shop I had cut out most of the parts for Tom's new bed before I had to put it on the back burner so that I could move our 19 year old back home from college. Yesterday I cleaned the shop that consisted of putting tools away and blowing out the dust that had settled on everything. Sometime during my time away from the shop I had purchased a dust collection system for my router table. I had installed it to the table but never hooked it up to the Dust-Vac system and need an attachment to make this happen. With no woodworking store closer than an hour from the house I headed to Lowe's knowing all too well that there isn't anything there that would fit. My father is a retired mill wright by trade he can make anything work again using whatever is on hand and that ability has been passed on to me after many years of him helping me out. After an hour of hooking up and taking apart PVC pipe fittings I found a coupler that fit and stayed in place with the help of caulk construction adhesive. Now together, I set up the router table with a 45 degree Miter bit from Lee Valley. The bit will allow me to present all four sides of the legs with quarter sawn grain. This will be the first time I have used the bit and from what I have seen make beautiful legs. 
Now I don't want you to think that I am back in the shop uninterrupted! Sometime this spring my wife will start building her new veterinary clinic and that will require me to once again step away from the shop too put on a general contractor hat. I'm actually looking forward to this because I will get to build her reception desk, one examination station and an exam table for the second room that folds down when she sees big dogs/isn't needed. And that's not all because my Cub Scout Webelo One den has a one week resident camp at the end of July. Seven nine year old boys in the woods for one week, I may never recover from that one. 
Life goes on like it or not so you might as well make the best of it. Cheers!


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Back in the shop*
> 
> After about two months I have now finished with my work in the house, painting walls, installing trim, so on and so forth. It has been very gratifying to get all of these projects completed, the house looks really good now and most importantly my wife loves it. Here are a few of the projects;
> 
> ...


Your home is looking great, that's a beautiful bed. Have a good time in the shop while you can.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Back in the shop*
> 
> After about two months I have now finished with my work in the house, painting walls, installing trim, so on and so forth. It has been very gratifying to get all of these projects completed, the house looks really good now and most importantly my wife loves it. Here are a few of the projects;
> 
> ...


Nice work. What's with the door with the notch in it?


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Back in the shop*
> 
> After about two months I have now finished with my work in the house, painting walls, installing trim, so on and so forth. It has been very gratifying to get all of these projects completed, the house looks really good now and most importantly my wife loves it. Here are a few of the projects;
> 
> ...


That covers my fuse box. The box was too high and against the duct work. So this was the only alternative that I had. Frankly I was pretty tired of remodeling and should have put more into it but, I didn't. 
Bill thanks! I didn't build that bed it came from a box store and is not as sturdy as it looks. The rails are not thick enough and it actually collapsed on me twice. I am building my son a new bed right now and in a couple of weeks I will start a new bed for my wife. Keep your eyes on the new projects. Cheers


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Busy with spring projects*

No I haven't fallen of the face of the earth. I finished the A&C style queen size bed weeks ago and I added the pictures just a few minutes ago.









Here are the other items that I have been working on;
I have been very busy building a new deck for my grill out the back exit of the house. It was a very quick build (three days) and it turned out really nice. 

























I build two proto type wood swords this week and think that I now have a design for a sword to sell this fall at craft shows that is if I choose to do so. One of them was for my eight year old and the other for the grandson of some dear friends.










Yesterday I added shelves, a ball game, hiding box and steps to the Catio. The cats at my wife's veterinary clinic love spending the days on the catio but it was pretty boring for them. So I livened it up for them yesterday. Sorry that I dont have any new pictures of the catio. The originals are in my project page if you want to take a look. 
Over the next couple of weeks I will be getting some charity projects finished. One is a wine rack for the Animal Shelter auction and the other a Shaker style peg cabinet is for an All Pro Dads fund raiser.

I also want to get a catio build here at my home for our cat. He likes to be outside but only having three legs is a disadvantage for a guy so he's not allowed out running around. One time he escaped and was out all night before we found him. He had got into a fight and had an abscess on this but that was a mess for a month. It's a good thing his mom is a veterinarian. Well time to rest and get ready for another day. Cheers


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Busy with spring projects*
> 
> No I haven't fallen of the face of the earth. I finished the A&C style queen size bed weeks ago and I added the pictures just a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


THE BED CAME OUT REAL NICE. DID i ASK YOU IF THIS WAS FROM PLANS OR YOUR OWN DESIGN?


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

I'm not at all the best speller, writer or wood worker but this web site can really make you feel like you are all of these things. I'm relatively new here as members go and I wanted to take a moment to thank LJs and its members for everything you do for each other. 
THANKS 
Keep up the great work everybody. Cheers


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Thanks*
> 
> I'm not at all the best speller, writer or wood worker but this web site can really make you feel like you are all of these things. I'm relatively new here as members go and I wanted to take a moment to thank LJs and its members for everything you do for each other.
> THANKS
> Keep up the great work everybody. Cheers


Shucks.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Thanks*
> 
> I'm not at all the best speller, writer or wood worker but this web site can really make you feel like you are all of these things. I'm relatively new here as members go and I wanted to take a moment to thank LJs and its members for everything you do for each other.
> THANKS
> Keep up the great work everybody. Cheers


Well, I declare!!! I appreciate it, T.D.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*BIG Move*

Busy! Busy! Busy! This is truly the only way to describe what's going on right now in my life. I had a few odds and ends jobs to complete outside this week before I start building the shed underneath of my son's tree house next week. Some of them I'm sure that I could have done multiple tasks in one day but, hell! Why kill myself? I cat proofed the back yard so that our three legged feline could go outside. That did take a whole day to complete and now he is giving hell to all of the animals that used to have free rain over the back yard. I had a couple of pipes, one from the sump pump and the other from the down spout that emptied into the back yard in a place that was very convenient for me so I had to reroute those. And yesterday my dad stopped by and we took the two old 6' gates down, because the hinges were bent and the boards wrapped, cut them off at 42" fixed the hinges and rehung them. Short two and a half hour job. 
Back into the shop today! My oldest who has lived with my parents for the last four years is moving to Columbus this weekend. He is 23 and this will be the first that he has lived on his own. Needless to say there are a lot of things that he doesn't have to furnish an apartment. One of those things is a entertainment center. So as a house warming gift I am going to build one today. Yes, today! Recently Wood Magazine had an article on building cupboards out of prefabbed kitchen cupboards and I am going to use that idea to build him one that he can put his TV on and hide his DVD collection. I picked up everything yesterday for the build and I have $110 in all of it. Not to bad for a one day build or for an entertainment center.








Pictures to follow of my version. Cheers.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *BIG Move*
> 
> Busy! Busy! Busy! This is truly the only way to describe what's going on right now in my life. I had a few odds and ends jobs to complete outside this week before I start building the shed underneath of my son's tree house next week. Some of them I'm sure that I could have done multiple tasks in one day but, hell! Why kill myself? I cat proofed the back yard so that our three legged feline could go outside. That did take a whole day to complete and now he is giving hell to all of the animals that used to have free rain over the back yard. I had a couple of pipes, one from the sump pump and the other from the down spout that emptied into the back yard in a place that was very convenient for me so I had to reroute those. And yesterday my dad stopped by and we took the two old 6' gates down, because the hinges were bent and the boards wrapped, cut them off at 42" fixed the hinges and rehung them. Short two and a half hour job.
> Back into the shop today! My oldest who has lived with my parents for the last four years is moving to Columbus this weekend. He is 23 and this will be the first that he has lived on his own. Needless to say there are a lot of things that he doesn't have to furnish an apartment. One of those things is a entertainment center. So as a house warming gift I am going to build one today. Yes, today! Recently Wood Magazine had an article on building cupboards out of prefabbed kitchen cupboards and I am going to use that idea to build him one that he can put his TV on and hide his DVD collection. I picked up everything yesterday for the build and I have $110 in all of it. Not to bad for a one day build or for an entertainment center.
> ...


It would appear you keep yourself busy and help out others to boot, so well done for you.

I really envy you all the "free" time you have to be in the shop and potter around in your garden. I retire in 4 years, not that I am wishing my life away but I can't wait to have a little more time to myself.

I hope the entertainment centre works out well, good luck with it.


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

*Wow where did my shop go*

Hello everyone!
I hope everyone is doing well; my family and I are all healthy and happy. I have been gone from the LJ since I built my father's day gift for my dad. School ended the same time and being a stay at home dad spent a lot of time with my nine year old at the pool, camping and boating. In August we found a cabin and almost nine acres for sale close to a lake in Southeastern Ohio. I closed on it in late September and jumped into clearing brush and building an outhouse. Currently there are no utilities there so I build stuff like the outhouse here at the shop and then transport the part 40 miles to the cabin and assemble them there.




























I'm sad to report that I lost my faithful shop assistant of twelve years on Thanksgiving day. She really liked being with me where ever I was not just in the shop and she enjoyed the she cabin more than anything. I miss you Big Dog (Sienna) RIP! Here is a picture of here not long before she died enjoying live at the cabin.










We have been blessed with good business this year at the Veterinary Clinic and as a reward we went to Yellowstone for Christmas this last year. Beautiful trip and my wife had a chance to recharge her battery and have some bonding time with our son. Here is a couple pictures.




























Cabin furniture is the current push out of the shop. Solid, simple yet functional stuff to make livable and that will nice enough that my wife won't mind spending the weekend there. Thanks for taking the time to check me out. Hope to see you here again Monday. Cheers!


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Wow where did my shop go*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I hope everyone is doing well; my family and I are all healthy and happy. I have been gone from the LJ since I built my father's day gift for my dad. School ended the same time and being a stay at home dad spent a lot of time with my nine year old at the pool, camping and boating. In August we found a cabin and almost nine acres for sale close to a lake in Southeastern Ohio. I closed on it in late September and jumped into clearing brush and building an outhouse. Currently there are no utilities there so I build stuff like the outhouse here at the shop and then transport the part 40 miles to the cabin and assemble them there.
> ...


Always hard losing a loved one. We lost our big boy pit bull last September, we miss him tons. RIP Chancey boy!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Wow where did my shop go*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I hope everyone is doing well; my family and I are all healthy and happy. I have been gone from the LJ since I built my father's day gift for my dad. School ended the same time and being a stay at home dad spent a lot of time with my nine year old at the pool, camping and boating. In August we found a cabin and almost nine acres for sale close to a lake in Southeastern Ohio. I closed on it in late September and jumped into clearing brush and building an outhouse. Currently there are no utilities there so I build stuff like the outhouse here at the shop and then transport the part 40 miles to the cabin and assemble them there.
> ...


Good to see you back. Sorry to hear about your buddy. Nice place you have there.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Wow where did my shop go*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I hope everyone is doing well; my family and I are all healthy and happy. I have been gone from the LJ since I built my father's day gift for my dad. School ended the same time and being a stay at home dad spent a lot of time with my nine year old at the pool, camping and boating. In August we found a cabin and almost nine acres for sale close to a lake in Southeastern Ohio. I closed on it in late September and jumped into clearing brush and building an outhouse. Currently there are no utilities there so I build stuff like the outhouse here at the shop and then transport the part 40 miles to the cabin and assemble them there.
> ...


I see you had to build a privy like I did 25 years ago. I prefab the six parts in the yard, take it apart and rebuild it over the hole. Hard work, but the bon fire that night of the old one was fun to watch.

I also love building Arts & Craft Finurture.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Zanetracecabinets said:


> *Wow where did my shop go*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I hope everyone is doing well; my family and I are all healthy and happy. I have been gone from the LJ since I built my father's day gift for my dad. School ended the same time and being a stay at home dad spent a lot of time with my nine year old at the pool, camping and boating. In August we found a cabin and almost nine acres for sale close to a lake in Southeastern Ohio. I closed on it in late September and jumped into clearing brush and building an outhouse. Currently there are no utilities there so I build stuff like the outhouse here at the shop and then transport the part 40 miles to the cabin and assemble them there.
> ...


Glad you found somewhere where you can all enjoy. Family time is very important, so enjoy it.

Good luck to you.

David


----------

